# Zilla Killa Strike II



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We Zilla Killa's are currently in the recruitment stages of strike #2. We currently have 5 bombers signed up and ready to launch. We would like to see about 20+ for this particular strike. PM me for details if you are interested in this tacital assault on an unsuspecting Puffer. 

Primetime76 (the mouth of ZK)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prancing Ponies are ready to battle you!

unfortunately no one else wants to join the Pony crew


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Prancing Ponies are ready to battle you!
> 
> unfortunately no one else wants to join the Pony crew


Batista's Bombers shall stand by your side Ray! ound:ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO! Too funny.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Prancing Ponies are ready to battle you!
> 
> unfortunately no one else wants to join the Pony crew





Batista30 said:


> Batista's Bombers shall stand by your side Ray! ound:ound:


Geez. 2 vs ?????. OOOOOOH! I might have to back out Kipp. LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Up to a full 6 ready and willing bombers!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is gonna be interesting !


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

woo hoo, lets do it.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Prancing Ponies are ready to battle you!
> 
> unfortunately no one else wants to join the Pony crew


Couldn't they be called the Stomping Stallions or something.....although now that I say it to myself Prancing Ponies does sound kind if menacing....Rainbow Bright always terrified me...Send me a P.M. with some destinations that need DETONATING:target::target::target:..I'l see what can be done.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, gonna have to go into the "pictorial archives" for something special to wrap these in! - - I'm up for it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Up to 11 Zilla Killing Bombers right now...that is at least 11 TED's that will be floating about in random mail trucks in the VERY near future! Who will the unsuspecting bastard be?!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not missing this one - I'm IN!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> OK, gonna have to go into the "pictorial archives" for something special to wrap these in! - - I'm up for it.


Watch out for Dav0's Duds!!!! They misfire all the time!:flame:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Would like to launch Thursday or Friday this week...so lets get that list filled up! Like to see around 20 participants in this one....this BOTL is going to have ringing in his ears for months after the explosion! We are already past the half way point....9 more to go to reach the Zilla Killa goal!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Watch out for Dav0's Duds!!!! They misfire all the time!:flame:


Ouch! :brick:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, and for the 3rd Zilla Killa's assault, there will be no "Strike 3" because we Zilla Killa's do not strike out. Might have to change the name to Assault III for the next....oh yeah, I am already planning the next victim and Strike II hasn't even gone out yet.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

We dont Strike Out, cause ahr numbahs aint 2 or 13 !!!! ohhhhhhhhhhh !:boink:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Up to number 12....if we can get 8 more we will launch! Should hear from some night time Puffers tonight. Hope to be able to launch by Friday!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't wait to find out who is the victim.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> I can't wait to find out who is the victim.


PM me if you would like into the fun!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Up to number 12....if we can get 8 more we will launch! Should hear from some night time Puffers tonight. Hope to be able to launch by Friday!


Oops...did I say 12?!?! What I meant to say was 14 bombers bombing! If we hit 6 more tonight I will send the orders to FIRE on Thursday! Here's a hint, it is going to someone in the lower 48 states, and (per my usual hint) is a member of THIS FORUM! Put on your helmets, body armor, and huncker down in your bomb shelters...lets hope that you dug them at least 15 feet deep or you will be in trouble when these babies land!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> We dont Strike Out, cause ahr numbahs aint 2 or 13 !!!! ohhhhhhhhhhh !:boink:


or 27?:woohoo:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

A couple warning shots from the commander.

0310 3490 0000 8880 15xx
0310 3490 0000 8880 15xx


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We are up to 16 Zilla Killa's ready and waiting.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> We are up to 16 Zilla Killa's ready and waiting.


p.m. in progress


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

someone is gonna have a heartattack when he/she gets that bomb..lol


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Friday am, let's go. I love the smell of cigar bombs in the morning, it smells like victory.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Need just 4 more to reach the 20....we get those we will launch Friday!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Im in. Let me know who is getting destroyed and I'll get something together.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

TXsmoker said:


> Im in. Let me know who is getting destroyed and I'll get something together.


That's 3 more left till launch if I'm not mistaken!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll fire a Shot!! :lol:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> I'll fire a Shot!! :lol:


Kipp, I think we are just 2 short.....think it is time to switch to defcon :brick:sorry watched Wargames last night.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Im game.
Thursday or friday is pretty close.... but i'll try and make it out


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I should be able to round up a few rockets.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Real men fire a warning shot after the kill. :lolat:



foster0724 said:


> A couple warning shots from the commander.
> 
> 0310 3490 0000 8880 15xx
> 0310 3490 0000 8880 15xx


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Who's house you gonna nuke?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So is the A-Team assembled ???


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not the killa Im the killa mans son but i'll do the killin til the killa man comes


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We are now at 20 members...in ONE day! Great job fella's. We will fire on Friday! I will send out a mass PM with the details, but start getting those bombs ready...we are ready to strike! And if you aren't on the list yet, feel free to jump into this bomb...themore the merrier!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

oops...I mean, 22 Zilla Killing members included in this bomb. Biggest bomb in Puff history??? Zilla Killa's are here to stay! LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe I'll just forward my PIF from ya to the next Zilla Killas victim !!! lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Maybe I'll just forward my PIF from ya to the next Zilla Killas victim !!! lol


When you see this PIF dude be sending it anywhere! LOL I am hitting hard!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wheres my FN mailman ?!?!?!?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

:focus: Zilla Killas Inc !!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wheres my FN mailman ?!?!?!?


He doesn't have it yet...hoping that my mailman brings the final piece of the puzzle today and I can launch this afternoon!

GO KILLAS!!!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Bombs away.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Why only send one when you can send two?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Bombs out in the morning


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I fired off a dud... had a bunch of things going on at the house... a few I really didn't want to hear or deal with.... life changin junk lets put it that way.

I'll send mine off when the dust clears.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I fired off a dud... had a bunch of things going on at the house... a few I really didn't want to hear or deal with.... life changin junk lets put it that way.
> 
> I'll send mine off when the dust clears.


Ah! The finishing shot..


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Ah! The finishing shot..


That's right...just when he/she thinks the raid is over..................................................:target: one more for ya


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I fired off a dud... had a bunch of things going on at the house... a few I really didn't want to hear or deal with.... life changin junk lets put it that way.
> 
> I'll send mine off when the dust clears.


No biggie. Sh*t happens. A man has to have his priorities! Good luck with what ever is going on.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Bombs away


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm gonna start my own crew.... "Bootygrabbers Anonymous":dunno:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I'm gonna start my own crew.... "Bootygrabbers Anonymous":dunno:


they already have a sexaholics anonymous group........what more do you need?:grouphug::lie:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

cant wait to see the end result of this one. way to put all together guys this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I shipped my box on Friday. The rocket weighed in at about 7 pounds.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeff3C said:


> I shipped my box on Friday. The rocket weighed in at about 7 pounds.


Jeff uses a lot of tape. Its a good thing he still only had to pay the express mail small box flat rate


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very Proud to be a part of This One !! ZK'S !!!!!!


----------

